# Capital One insurance in Ireland



## scotlass (Apr 30, 2008)

Has anyone used the Capital One insurance for coverage of the CDW in Ireland?  Most credit cards will not cover there, but I read that CO will and will be primary.  Anyone have experience with it?  The car rental company told me to get a letter from CO, but the last time I asked for this from a credit card company, they refused to do it.


----------



## Laurie (May 6, 2008)

I have a platinum Capital One Visa, and last year they told me no, they do not cover Ireland. Call them and ask if something has changed.


----------



## KevJan (May 6, 2008)

I had heard the same thing you have before our trip to Ireland in June 2007 and was really excited.  I decided that I should check with Capital One before we left home.  Was told that they *do not* cover Ireland in any way, shape, or form.  It kinda seems like there was some other country they didn't cover either.


----------



## scotlass (May 7, 2008)

Most CC's do not cover Italy either.  Thanks for the info.  I will call them before we go.  We are renting a mini-van for 6 people plus a wheel chair so it's already about $950 for the week.  The CDW will make it that much more.  Sure wish the $ was doing better!


----------



## Laurie (May 7, 2008)

KevJan said:


> It kinda seems like there was some other country they didn't cover either.


My recollection is there were 3: Ireland, Israel and Jamaica. I asked the reason, and was told "too many claims."

We didn't spring for the extra insurance in Ireland, but next time I might consider it. I think it reduces the deductible, which will be really high on a mini-van.


----------

